# Why are they only available in Europe???



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

You would figure that the demand for new species here in the states would induce importation... just look at some of these things available to aquarists in Europe, it just makes me sick.









black shrimp









blue shrimp









Atyopsis









green longnose









green shrimp









Macrobrachium









miner snail









Neocaridina









neritina

This is just nuts. I really need to start up an import business...

http://www.mimbon.de/wirbel01.html


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Several of these are available in the US. Greens, blues, etc.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Mustafa on www.petshrimp.com sometimes has some rarer varieties for sale. Check periodically for what he has in.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow, I really like the first one.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I periodically have miner snails and tiger nerite.

The first shrimp is the black tiger shrimp. It is really expensive as far as I know...comparable to high grade CRS.

Some members around here have some of the shrimp pictures as well as others. They are offered from time to time...

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

there is/was a group order going for green shrimp here on APC, and I have seen both of those snails and others at a LFS in San Diego "aquatic wharehouse", also milalic gets those snails like he said


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I just noticed that this thread was started almost a year ago. Things do change rather quickly


----------



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

Macrobrachium is really cool. Looks like your found a market. Those are some cool speciamens.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

JerseyScape said:


> I just noticed that this thread was started almost a year ago. Things do change rather quickly


Raised from the dead I guess, things do change quickly in one year.


----------

